# cycling shorts/saddle advice



## brokenarrowjbe (Jan 12, 2013)

Recommendations for shorts, rode a little over 44 miles, florida heat was kicking in, Pearl Izumi quest shorts not so good after 15 or so miles. Have a little over 300 total miles, maybe 350 so really not an expert. Just trying to cut thru the hype and get a pair or two of comfortable shorts. Thx. Also looking at getting new seat, the bontrager that came with the trek is maybe made for a different set of sit bones than mine.


----------



## trollcycle (May 17, 2013)

Seats are tough - too many variables, and nobody can say what will be the most comfy for your particular posterior. 

That said, I love my Brooks team pro - and the leather allegedly breathes well, which could be nice in the heat. Spendy and heavy, though. 

No advice on shorts, but if you buy them from REI or similar you can return them if they suck, for a full refund.


----------



## brokenarrowjbe (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks. Have considered selia or specialized toupe for saddles. The local shops are kind of brand specific. About to try pearl izumi attack shorts. The ride was not bad, one friend ended up with flat tire, i ran out of water and fell while stopped. leg just gave out. great day, overall.


----------



## trollcycle (May 17, 2013)

The Toupe looked interesting to me too. Relatively cheap.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

make sure you actually need padding... I personally prefer tri style shorts w/out the padding along with a non-gel terry seat. I've done centuries without regretting this combo. Personal tastes will always vary, but my point is that not everyone even needs a lot of padding.


----------



## Old_Drum (Nov 9, 2009)

Forget the shorts. Buy yourself some bibs.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Old_Drum said:


> Forget the shorts. Buy yourself some bibs.


^ This ^. And make sure they fit correctly, not loose at all. They need to be SNUG, if not tight. While @headloss may get along w/ minimal or no chamois, this is very, very rare...which is why real cycling shorts/bibs (compared to tri _race_ shorts) have such thick chamois. Every "real" pro triathlete i know (and that's a bunch) train in regular cycling bibs and use their "race" stuff as little as possible. You need to use them a little to know what they're like, but wow...super thin chamois suck for most people.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Shorts, saddles, helmets, shoes (the list is long) are very personal, so trial and error applies. 

That said, Bonty saddles don't have a great rep, so I suggest having your sit bones measured (most Specialized shops can do this) and go from there. Just be advised that simply knowing your sit bone requirements won't guarantee that a saddle of appropriate width will suite you, but it's a start. 

Demo programs are a good option as are shops offering 30 day guarantees. 

FWIW, I like Nashbar S2 shorts and LG Pro Max shorts (in that order) and use Toupe saddles.


----------



## OWSI (Mar 11, 2009)

I have found the Pearl Izumi attack shorts (or bibs) significantly more comfortable then the Pearl Izumi quest shorts (or bibs). In the heat I much prefer shorts to bibs. Be aware the quest and attack shorts are both from their select series and seem to be more of a “relex” fit. Good for those of us carrying some extra weight. If you are of a leaner body type, you might want to look at their Elite series, or another brand. REI and Performance Bikes, both have satisfaction guarantees. If you don’t like them, return them.


----------



## Wyville (Jun 19, 2013)

brokenarrowjbe said:


> Thanks. Have considered selia or specialized toupe for saddles. The local shops are kind of brand specific.


I have a Specialized Romin Evo Expert on my road bike and since yesterday a Romin Evo Comp on my mountain bike. I love the Romin Evo seats. 

Of course seats are very personal and you need to make sure you get the right size. (I was measured for a 130mm seat and ride a 143mm because I prefer it that way.) Still, I highly recommend having a look at the Romin seats and maybe try them side by side with the toupe.

Overall I think Specialized has pretty good seats.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> ^ This ^. And make sure they fit correctly, not loose at all. They need to be SNUG, if not tight. While @headloss may get along w/ minimal or no chamois, this is very, very rare...which is why real cycling shorts/bibs (compared to tri _race_ shorts) have such *thick chamois*. Every "real" pro triathlete i know (and that's a bunch) train in regular cycling bibs and use their "race" stuff as little as possible. You need to use them a little to know what they're like, but wow...super thin chamois suck for most people.


Right, just to expand on that a little: Thickness is only half the picture. They need to be dense also for that thickness to do any good. So don't be fooled by how they look.....give 'em a pinch test. A rubbery feel tends to work much better than that of a dish spounge. A lot of cheap bibs have what appears to be thick chamois' but they're useless because they are so fluffy (for lack of a better word).

Anyway, My favorite is the chamois in the De Marchi Contour plus. It's thick and dense under the sit bones but pretty thin elsewhere where you generally don't need the thickness. Although, I use a cut out saddle so perhaps people not using one could use thickness not just localized under the sit bones.

Very generally speaking you tend to 'get what you pay for' with bibs. It's usually pretty easy to find certain ordinarilly pricey bibs marked down significantly though.


----------



## SGMDWK (Jul 22, 2012)

I can only speak from personal - somewhat limited - experience. I have two pairs of shorts. My first were PI Quests. I wore them for 1,000 miles. Last month I bought some PI Elite shorts. These are snugger (is that a word?), with better compression and support. The chamois is significantly thinner than on the Quests - and significantly more comfortable. You get what you pay for, I guess.

Saddles are pretty personal, I think. I hatred the one that came on my Novara Divano - very entry level road bike. I replaced it with a Brooks B-17. It took a bit of breaking in, but I sure love it now.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Jay Strongbow said:


> ...give 'em a pinch test.


How does that relate to at least 100lbs of weight pressing down on them? I can't imagine *any* shorts having *any* suspension left when bodyweight is pressing down. My latest shorts are Sportful which have the thickest, densest pad that I've ever heard of - 18mm under the sit bones tapering to 16mm under the 'taint and 13mm under the ol' family jewels. And still - with about two ounces of pinch test I can feel my finger on the other side of the 18mm cushion.


----------



## brokenarrowjbe (Jan 12, 2013)

So what is the difference between shorts and bibs? Does the chamois move around? Also my feet are going numb from the third toe all along the outside, both feet. Using eggbeaters with bontrager shoes. Maybe need a better fitter? Was given a "rough" fitting. Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

brokenarrowjbe said:


> So what is the difference between shorts and bibs? Does the chamois move around? Also my feet are going numb from the third toe all along the outside, both feet. Using eggbeaters with bontrager shoes. Maybe need a better fitter? Was given a "rough" fitting. Any feedback appreciated.


Numb toes is a fit issue, unrelated to this thread. You should have enough posts to start your own (thread).


----------



## brokenarrowjbe (Jan 12, 2013)

this is my thread, i started it. i can easily start another.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

PJ352 said:


> Shorts, saddles, helmets, shoes (the list is long) are very personal, so trial and error applies.
> 
> 
> FWIW, I like Nashbar S2 shorts and LG Pro Max shorts (in that order) and use Toupe saddles.


I just got my first pair of Nashbar S2 shorts, on sale for $27.00 Have worn them a couple of times now and wish I had bought a few more pairs at that price. I don't know how they would fare on a century but I have worn them on some 40-50 mile rides and think they are a really good value.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

brokenarrowjbe said:


> this is my thread, i started it. i can easily start another.


Didn't realize that when I posted, but for archival/ search purposes, since it's a new topic, a new thread would be warranted. Your thread, though. So your call.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

brokenarrowjbe said:


> So what is the difference between shorts and bibs? Does the chamois move around?


Shorts are shorts. They typically have some sort of string around the waist that you tie. Bibs have straps that go over your shoulders (kind of like permanently attached suspenders) and no string around the waist. Many people, particularly (but not necessarily) those with a bit of a gut prefer bibs and find them more comfortable because your stomach doesn't hang over the waist band. Others prefer shorts because they are easier to pull down when nature calls. Personally I use both and like both. Which ones I use depends on mood but I tend to use bibs on longer rides mainly because my bibs are somewhat higher end than my shorts. And the chamois should not move around. The shorts or bibs ideally should fit like a second skin - no excess movement at all.


----------



## Old_Drum (Nov 9, 2009)

Snug fitting bibs shouldn't move around much at all. Also, for me, they're actually easier to do a "natural break" in. You just pull down the front and take the little guy out. It's easy since there's no drawstring to contend with.

I think most new cyclists initially buy shorts because they seem more familiar. (I did.) But bibs do the job better. Once you buy your first pair of bibs you'll probably stop wearing your shorts, so best to save that money now.


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

brokenarrowjbe said:


> So what is the difference between shorts and bibs? Does the chamois move around?


The bibs will help keep the chamois in place a little better. You don't want it moving around.

A couple of bib shorts that help me with the heat in Florida are; the Giordana Laser, thinner, breathable material with a nice chamois. Anything by Capo with the coldblack treatment. Amazing chamois and best construction I've ridden. Not sure exactly what coldblack is but it's great at dealing with heat build up. 

The Assos FI.Uno S5 are shorts that ride like bibs. They have a giant 2 part pad that keeps you dry and is great for longer rides.

Good luck with your hunt for the perfect seat. Everybody has their favorite and they are all different. I'll throw a couple in the mix. I was riding a Selle Italia Flite and thought it was perfect. I scuffed my back up and had to change my fit quite a bit. I was more upright, so I wanted a little more padding and got the S.I. C2 gel flow. Love it and as my fit returns to normal, it gets sweeter.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

brokenarrowjbe said:


> .... Does the chamois move around?


It shouldn't! The whole purpose of a chamois (_which originally was actually layers of lamb skin_) is that it sticks to wet (sweaty) skin pretty well. If the early days, developers of cycling clothing thought they had needed padding... they would have used sponge. 

The idea behind the chamois is (WAS) it sticks to YOU... and your shorts (tights) so any blister causing movement is absorbed inside the chamois. _As it turns out_... some nice little gel padding for a chamois (instead of lambs skin) is pretty comfy. 

However.... chamois, sponge, foam, gel... or bed pillows won't save most people butts from hurting a tad when new to cycling. Go easy... allow yourself healing time.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Mike T. said:


> How does that relate to at least 100lbs of weight pressing down on them? I can't imagine *any* shorts having *any* suspension left when bodyweight is pressing down. My latest shorts are Sportful which have the thickest, densest pad that I've ever heard of - 18mm under the sit bones tapering to 16mm under the 'taint and 13mm under the ol' family jewels. And still - with about two ounces of pinch test I can feel my finger on the other side of the 18mm cushion.


How do you know they are dense then if you can't tell?

And why did you waste your money on a chamois at all when you say no matter what is used there will be nothing left with body weight on it?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Jay Strongbow said:


> why did you waste your money on a chamois at all when you say no matter what is used there will be nothing left with body weight on it?


You're right (heck you're *always* right) so I'm gonna go back to the basics; no excuses. It'll be bare arse and this for me from now on. Girly-men need not apply -


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

I know that some might have had this issue as well but for me my chamois caused me to have a few ingrown hairs once the heat started up. Having that thick band around my waist where I bent just caused all kinds of irritation and I knew I had to go to bibs for the summer.


----------



## brokenarrowjbe (Jan 12, 2013)

sugoi shorts on the way. will order bibs next. Any issues with gore products?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

brokenarrowjbe said:


> sugoi shorts on the way. will order bibs next. Any issues with gore products?


We sold the Gore stuff a couple of years ago and it was really nice. I had one pair of bibs, can't remember the model, but they were very comfortable.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I've never worn Gore bibs but the other kit I've had has been top notch. I wouldn't hesitate to nice them a try.


----------

